# LBS Prices - 2008 Trek Madone Pro 6.9 - $6,999.99



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://spokesetc.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=3053


'08 Trek Madone 6.9 - $6,999.99
'08 Trek Madone 6.9 PRO - $6,999.99
'08 Trek Madone 6.5 PRO - $5,299.99
'08 Trek Madone 6.5 - $5,299.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.5 - $3,799.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.5 PRO - $3,799.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.2 PRO - $3,199.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.2 - $3,199.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.1 Triple- $2,699.99
'08 Trek Madone 5.1 - $2,699.99

'07 Trek Madone SL 5.2 Triple - Reg: $3,099.99 Sale Price: $2,299.99
'07 Trek Madone SL 5.2 - Reg: $3,099.99 Sale Price: $2,299.99

'06 Trek Madone 5.5 - Reg: $3,599.99 Sale Price: $2,999.99


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I think Trek has priced these pretty well. Kudos to them. $7k for a nice frame, DA, Aeolus wheels? Not bad.

Does that fork have an alu steerer? I think E2 is alu.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

So I guess if Disco is currently riding the 5.2...its probably the most inexpensive bike in the pro-tour! 

...maybe besides the Canyon F10...hehe


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

There are plenty of less expensive bikes in the Pro Tour, probably all of them. Most of the Euro branded carbon bikes are not made in Europe. What you and I pay is not what they cost.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

davidka said:


> There are plenty of less expensive bikes in the Pro Tour, probably all of them. Most of the Euro branded carbon bikes are not made in Europe. What you and I pay is not what they cost.



I meant Pro Tour strictly...not any continental teams. I'm sure the Alu Olmo's that Cantina Tollo use are cheap enough, hehe...

But seriously...if you take the prices indicated above. Disco is using the 5.2 frame. Take the 3199 price...strip off the components, wheels, bars, etc...and you have a pretty inexpensive frame...2K or under...in theory.

Please name one ProTour frame that I can buy in a shop (besides the Canyon) that is less than that...

C/A Look 595 > 3000
TMobile TCR Adv > 2500
Colnago ExtP > 4000
Cervelo SLC > 3200
Pinarello FP Paris > 3200
Scott Addict > 2999
Tarmac SL > 2500
BMC
etc
etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Ah the economic benefits of mass production....


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I was talking strictly Pro Tour too, most if not all of those frames are far less expensive to produce than Trek's stuff.

Look 595, made in Tunisia
Giant TCR, Cervelo, Scott, Tarmac= all made in China or Tiawan
Colnago, BMC and Pinarello are possibly as expensive assuming the Pinnarello is not made next to the Scott in China.

The Trek's profit is spread across a whole line of bikes, this is why it can be built into a $3199 bike (which comes out of the box at ~16.4lbs, depending on size.)


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

davidka said:


> I was talking strictly Pro Tour too, most if not all of those frames are far less expensive to produce than Trek's stuff.
> 
> Look 595, made in Tunisia
> Giant TCR, Cervelo, Scott, Tarmac= all made in China or Tiawan
> ...


cool...yeah in terms of production you are right...

Guess I was just referring to the consumer and the expense they (or I) would pay for a "pro tour" frame...


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Any idea on framset prices?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Is a D/A equipped..........*



bas said:


> http://spokesetc.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=3053
> 
> 
> '08 Trek Madone 6.9 - $6,999.99
> ...


Trek worth $7,000? Figure $4,000 for the build kit with wheels (assuming the wheels are worth the MSRP of $2,250)...that means the frame cost $3,000.........Sorry, I can't see it for this frame. Obviously YMMV.

It will be interesting to see how they sell.

Len


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

( framset prices ) i'll be assuming that 5.1 and 5.2 performance will be somewhere of $2K range while 6.5 and 6.9 pro might be like $ 3.5k to $ 4k. if i've $ 4k, which i do. hehe, i would rather buy Colnago EC or Cervelo SLC-SL ( which is lighter and more aero?? ) not to mention better looking. i don't want to jump ship yet since i want to give team disco a chance. so if Levi would fails, i'm jumping ship to either Cervelo ( 80% ) or Colnago.


----------

